# BRP Summer series at NORCAR the gate



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Race dates Oval >> May 31 BRP only racing at 4:00 doors open at 1:30
June 7 ROAD race only for points Racing at 1:00 doors open at 9:00
June 21 BRP only racing at 4:00 doors open at 1:30
July 13 SUNDAY BRP only racing 12:00 doors open 10:00
July 19 BRP only racing at 4:00 doors open at 1:30
Aug 16 BRP only racing at 4:00 doors open at 1:30
Aug 24 SUNDAY BRP only Racing at 12:00 doors open at 10:00 AWARDS race
Will also be racing road course (non points)except June 7th
3100 class and Rookie class for points 7 race series with 2 drop's awards at Aug 24th race 

Glacier 2s 800 mah 25C batteries are legal and will be available at gate Hobby shop. So getcha some !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Please read since some of the race dates this summer will be on Sunday.

My new goal is to beat Tang Tester  :wave:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I have been running the Glaciers and they are really good.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cant wait for a new series to start!!!! 

I want to beat Tang!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Ron is the fast guy now


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Maybe,but we are all out to get you. Don"t you feel special?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hmmmmm... Maybe I should put a car together....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Man alive!! Feel the heat yet Pat????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey Pat! We are going to see the new you on the 31st aren't we. :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Who plans to be at the May 31st race, besides me?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I do!!!


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am planning on racing on the 31st.
Mark Heitger


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:wave: Welcome back, we missed you.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mark5 said:


> I am planning on racing on the 31st.
> Mark Heitger


Good to hear from you Mark!! Looking forward to racing with you again! :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Probably!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look'n to be a good turn out!!!
If you have a 1/12th spec car, they will run them on the "road" course!

Come on out - race, eat, and enjoy good friends!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will even be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Will miracles never sease.:wave:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> I will even be there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Believe it when I see it... LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope Bud remembers how to steer! All that slot car driving....

The hobby shop will have motors and LiPo's if you need some new gear for the summer series!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm in. just need to install radio & esc, solder battery plug. I need to be retrained how to race it been so long. lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice !!!! I'm ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Fun racing again. Great to see all my racing buds again. The program clicked along really good. Thanks to Ron, Michael, Tang & Chuck for the help!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of fun tonight! Great to see some old friends make it out! Really close racing..... Next race is a road race!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Great time last night. Good to see some faces from the past. Hope you guys make it again.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Great to see some returning racers. Don't hesitate to ask questions, I will do whatever I can to help. Better race cars make for better racing for everyone.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks all for coming out!

Next race is this Saturday on the big road track!

I heard Dave Berry is making the trip for this race!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Tech Question - What are you using to discharge your lipos?? beside the car of course. I have a older Hyperion charger without a discharger. Are the 3 in 1s ok for that?? thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated! This looks to be a very tight points series!!

https://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/brp-2014-summer-series-points

Hangtime - I dont discharge - after a race I charge the pack using the Hyperion "store" mode (charge to 60%). Next race day I charge to full and race!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hangtime said:


> Tech Question - What are you using to discharge your lipos?? beside the car of course. I have a older Hyperion charger without a discharger. Are the 3 in 1s ok for that?? thanks!


I have used an old Victor IQ to discharge. Anything with a cut off that can be set to 7.2 volts should do. Just recharge using the storage setting and you should be good to go.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Easy - I have a original Hyperion Duo. There is no storage mode on this one.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hangtime said:


> Thanks Easy - I have a original Hyperion Duo. There is no storage mode on this one.


For storage, charge to 7.60v. Do not completely discharge or strap these batteries like we used to do with nicads.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok gang, here is how I prep my oval chassis BRP car for road racing. I move the esc to the right side and as close to the "T" bar as possible. I move the battery in as close to the "T" bar as possible and into the middle of the slots (F-R). And since mine is a left side drive car I flip it to right side drive. Clean up all of the kingpins and lube them. Clean and lube the damper disc. Set the car up flat with the tweak screws. Last I program in about 5% drag brake. Get ready to have fun Saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I simply pull out my "road chassis" BRP and race!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Old Dude - I'm looking for the like button.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This site doesn't have one but the comment is appreciated. I want everyone to be fast, it is more fun that way.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey BRP guys. I bought my son a BRP car from the gate last year and it isn't his thing. I would like to sell it with an extra receiver, and an onyx charger for $100/obo. Please PM me. I will be at the gate this weekend and can bring it with me. Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Not going to make the race today... please grab the points!!


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

What is the legal gearing in the BRP class?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

10 pinion - 48 spur on the 3100Kv Brushless motor


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

points are updated.... enjoy


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Found the points. Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Get ready for some oval action this weekend!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Tuning up.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Is that a 4:00 start time? Do we still have the rental BRP? A chance my daughter may try it. lol


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> Is that a 4:00 start time? Do we still have the rental BRP? A chance my daughter may try it. lol


Correct, 4pm start, practice at 1:30pm.

I don't think Bud has any rentals.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nope no more rentals!! See you all at 1:30 :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Great night of racing!! Small turn out, but fun was had by all.. Thanks to Wayne and crew for the good times!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, great racing program The men on the microphone make it fun!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hope everybody had a good time yesterday. See you in a couple of weeks. Don't forget their will be a BRP class at The Firecracker Classic on July 12.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I case you guys missed it, Wayne's dad was in a pretty bad wreck early this morning. He will be OK. He apparently swerved to miss a deer and took out a telephone pole and a tree. He was in their Saturn Vue so here is where having a modern car probably saved his life. Carrie had posted pictures and status on Facebook.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Mackin said:


> Hope everybody had a good time yesterday. See you in a couple of weeks. Don't forget their will be a BRP class at The Firecracker Classic on July 12.


I'm playing Sheffield Quaker Steak Saturday, July 12. BRP points race on Sunday 13 unless I'm wrong.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> I'm playing Sheffield Quaker Steak Saturday, July 12. BRP points race on Sunday 13 unless I'm wrong.


You are correct!
First Sunday BRP oval !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wayne - I hope your dad is OK and has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my website.... enjoy!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello there are there any ready to run cars for sale at the Gate and can anyone assist me with current set up tips ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I beleave NORCAR has a new ready to run oval set-up in the showcase! Set up tip - purchase the RTR, charge LiPo, add tire sauce, and race!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm still looking for a bottle of Niftech tire compound. Its really a quest now.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> I'm still looking for a bottle of Niftech tire compound. Its really a quest now.


It's a quest!

We're out, and to buy more cost BIG $$$$ 

LARGE minimum quantity.


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wayne,
how's your dad doing? I hope he's ok.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I called Niftech, they actually called back. The lady said she would give me a total with shipping. Then, we agreed to wait until I could find out if Norcar would place a order. So, are you going to? lol


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Guys:
Just to let you know. We can run the BRP cars at the Firecracker event that is held the day before our next point race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Firecracker is July 12th - doors open at 7am, Racing starts at noon. Practice is Friday 4pm-10pm. I am thinking about racing.... anyone else interested?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is the firecracker road or oval?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is the firecracker road or oval?


Oval!

Race the Firecraker on Saturday then come back Sunday for a BRP points race!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

First Sunday race in a long time !!! Come on out and join in the fun. will have both oval and road cars ready :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a phone number for Truline Graphics having issues emailing them Thanks k5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

don't forget - Racing this Sunday!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Doors open at 10 racing at 12 !!! See the Hugh crowd there :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

There was one there yesterday, where was everybody?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don,

I took a quick look at lap times and it looks like your transponder failed ALOT!!

You had multiple 10 second lap times and a long 45 sec lap time at the end.

Micro has the main sheet to look it over.

-Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

After reviewing the lap times, and accounting for Don's qualifying lap times, Don Deutsch finished 5th.

Don please look at your transponder and ensure it is counting correctly at the next race.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you gentelmen. I will check the transponder before my next race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BTW - Congratulations Don on the 3rd place qualifying effort! This was the best I have seen your car handle!!!! All the practice on Saturday, and working with Ron sure paid off! 

Nicely Done!!

Also Brankica - 3rd in the A main!!! Racers are upping their game!!!! 

Don't be left behind.... come on out for the last 3 Summer Series races!!!!

The point are updated, and they are close!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You are right the talk with Ron really payed off. My car never ran so well or so fast with out the 11 tooth pinion. It shows that setup beats cheating. Was a great racing day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's right Don! The key is taking the time to try set-ups you get from other racers! You have to find what works for you. Simply duplicating someone's set-up is not always the best approach. I can't drive a car that Wayne sets-up, even though he is fast. I had to experiment and find what worked for me. 

A days worth of practice for Don shows that if you work at the set-up you will be fast!!!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am so embarrassed. Sometimes things like that happen to me though. I am not sure whether it is my vision issue or just a brain short circuit. I was really shocked when I realized that the car coming in front of the drivers stand wasn't mine but Micros. 
On my setup, to any other racer my car would be loose and have a lot of steering. But I am very gentle with the wheel. probably not making more than an eighth of a turn of it in a typical corner. I also run a very fast servo so if I need to make a correction it happens now.
This is from the Wayne school of racing and I learned it racing the road courses.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Old Dude you have a pm


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will be at the Gate Sat. I should be there around 3:00 as I am working until 2:00. See you then.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I can't make it this week. Grandson's graduation party.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Where was everybody hiding today? there were only 5 of us today. I was happy as I Quaified third behind Bud and Michael. Finished fourth in the Main. Fun was had by all.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Don, sounds like you had a good run last night, sure is more fun when your car runs well. Maybe next race I will be there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Don, sounds like you had a good run last night, sure is more fun when your car runs well. Maybe next race I will be there.


I hope you can make it Don... That would make 6.... 
We tied a record with 5 entries.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

sg1 said:


> I hope you can make it Don... That would make 6....
> We tied a record with 5 entries.


That really sucks!! Would have been there but for my grandson's graduation party.


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello fellow BRP racers. I need some advice. What is the ideal wire gauge to use on the BRP cars? What is the best speed control to run? Is there any rule on the width of the car at the rear wheels? Which T-plate is the best for oval - the one with the large slot or narrow slot?
Thanks for any help,
Mark Heitger


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If any BRP guys want to run road, this Wednesday night we are running 2 quals and a main.

Today Pete Fusko and Ron stopped out while I was picking stuff up at the track and plan on coming out to run Wednesday!

I talked to Stu and a few others, should have a heat of guys.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

:tongue: Mark I am using 16ga wire and double ball end t-bar with a wide slot. Also most of us are using the Hobbywing 25A-sl esc. Rearend is around 4 7/16". Now that I gave you this info you better not be faster than me or I will be unhappy.:wave:


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Don, much appreciated!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

We will be running BRP on the road course this Sat. Pete Fusco and Ron Arrichi are planning on coming out. Bring your cars out and have some fun. Doors open at 9, racing at 1.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

*Spec motor mounting*

Question about mounting spec motor in CRC chassis. Anyone have this happen? Solder posts are very close to the side plate. Any suggestions?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Question about mounting spec motor in CRC chassis. Anyone have this happen? Solder posts are very close to the side plate. Any suggestions?


The solder posts pull out of the motor.
A light filing and you'll have clearance.
Also, rotate the motor for a best fit.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

sg1 said:


> The solder posts pull out of the motor.
> A light filing and you'll have clearance.
> Also, rotate the motor for a best fit.



Thanks
Don P.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Don you are going to get to race with Jake. LOL


Your buddy Doug


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

DougK said:


> Oh Don you are going to get to race with Jake. LOL
> 
> 
> Your buddy Doug


He will probably beat me.....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Wayne, you have a pm.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Wayne, you have a pm.


Replied!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Wayne, another pm.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

SG1 Do you have a rtr BRP car for sale ??


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Wayne you have a pm


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Wayne, another pm


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 CAPER said:


> SG1 Do you have a rtr BRP car for sale ??


NORCAR has one in the show case - all ready to go


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will not be able to make this weekends race  - Please save the points for me!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

What time does racing start tomorrow?????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Doors open at 9, racing starts promptly at 4.....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Mike


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Doors open at 9, racing starts promptly at 4.....


From 9 to 1:30 is 1/10 practice
1:30 to 4:00 is BPR practice
Racing at 4:00 

Just trying to keep practice separate


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice day of racing today. Not a big crowd but it was really nice out. Long distance award goes to Pete Fusco all the way from florida!!!

last race of summer series will be next Sunday. I'm changing the awards presentation to the second winter series race that will be on Oct 11th first winter series race is Sept 20 rest of schedule to follow soon. 

Thanks All :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks to Wayne and Bud for a fun evening.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

For those that missed it. Bud and I ran hard in the 10 minute main. Never more than a few feet apart. Bud led every lap but the margin of victory was .06 sec. I have never run a more intense race and I doubt that he has either.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

old_dude said:


> For those that missed it. Bud and I ran hard in the 10 minute main. Never more than a few feet apart. Bud led every lap but the margin of victory was .06 sec. I have never run a more intense race and I doubt that he has either.


Sounds like an exciting 10 min main!


----------



## Mark5 (Mar 1, 2010)

I will have to miss the last summer series race next Sunday. I will be in Washington D.C. for my Grandson's first birthday. Darn family commitments!
Mark Heitger


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Wayne you have a p.m.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Wayne you have a p.m.


Don you now have a PM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

old_dude said:


> For those that missed it. Bud and I ran hard in the 10 minute main. Never more than a few feet apart. Bud led every lap but the margin of victory was .06 sec. I have never run a more intense race and I doubt that he has either.


It was FUN !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sunday is the last race of the Series, so who is going to show up besides me? :wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Sunday is the last race of the Series, so who is going to show up besides me? :wave:


I'll be there to watch you win 

I don't think Ron, Micro, Bud, and a few others will be there 

It may make for a very quick race day!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Not sure yet, pouring concrete Sat. (weather permitting)
Don P.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am 50-50 for Sunday!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> I am 50-50 for Sunday!


Is that like a raffle?? Where do we get the tickets? LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

looks like I should be able to make the race!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Hope there will be enough guys. I can't be there, so have a good time.
Don P.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

What happened to the attendance at the BRP races this year? I've never seen it so low. Are the 3100 motors unavailable? Are the 800mah lopo's still available? There's a top notched track in everyone's "backyard" that draws a lot of 1/12th and 1/10th quality racers from far places with top notched attendance all year long thanks to the NORCAR club. What gives?  BRP oval and on road used to be well attended. I might add....I miss it. I live 160 miles from the gate and would definitely support the series if we had more people. Hopefully, this winter will be better. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

3100Kv motors and LiPo's are all available at the track! Hope to see you race your BRP soon!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Wish I could be there tomorrow......


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Easy said:


> Wish I could be there tomorrow......


I was a wishing....

We had 4....

Good grief....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> What happened to the attendance at the BRP races this year? I've never seen it so low. Are the 3100 motors unavailable? Are the 800mah lopo's still available? There's a top notched track in everyone's "backyard" that draws a lot of 1/12th and 1/10th quality racers from far places with top notched attendance all year long thanks to the NORCAR club. What gives?  BRP oval and on road used to be well attended. I might add....I miss it. I live 160 miles from the gate and would definitely support the series if we had more people. Hopefully, this winter will be better. Crossing my fingers.


My fingers are crossed too....


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Would have been there except the concrete guy finished my patio and walk ways today, along with a contractor here to estimate the damage to my garage. I had to be here for both, sorry.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well we set a new record for racers at a race, 4. This is terriible and should never have happened. Even the sponsor of the this series did not deem it necasary to show up for the last race of the series. Is this how it is going to be this Winter? Is there even going to be a series at all? Not enough people give a damn as shown by attendance. I hope this series contiues as i enjoy racing and being around the people who do show up most of the time. Come on people lets keep this BRP racind going!:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't be there, sure wish I could have been. I don't want to see the series go away either.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Well we set a new record for racers at a race, 4. This is terriible and should never have happened. Even the sponsor of the this series did not deem it necasary to show up for the last race of the series. Is this how it is going to be this Winter? Is there even going to be a series at all? Not enough people give a damn as shown by attendance. I hope this series contiues as i enjoy racing and being around the people who do show up most of the time. Come on people lets keep this BRP racind going!:thumbsup:


It was a sad day...

NORCAR does plan to have "oval" racing once a month and the BRP series can be run on those days.

I have to get a schedule to Bud, I have it with me today 

We will also be running a one time per month Wednesday night onroad program that we could have BRP as one of the classes. Awards were given out to the top 3 in the previous series.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well it seems there is an option to be considered here. Lets see how this works out.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Well it seems there is an option to be considered here. Lets see how this works out.:thumbsup:


I just want you to be happy Don


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Beautiful summer days and indoor racing do not mix 

Like I said the first race of winter series is Sept 20th ( I will not be able to make that one) The awards race is Oct 11. I don't believe those dates have changed. Waiting from gate on any other dates.

Hope it works out :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

I was a the Gate Saturday afternoon hoping to get motor speedo and batts and had questions about installing these new things. Nobody there i recognized robot folks i guess. Want to get back out there need help with new plugs and figuring out new equipment :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

K-5 it will be nice to see you racing again! I am sure some will be able to help you Sept 6th. The next club race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Points done for summer series !!!! Will reveal results at awards on Oct 11 so be there !!!! :thumbsup:

There will be a winter series new thread to come soon :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are looking for a new Hobbywing ESC, Hobbypartz has them on sale for $19.00!

follow link:
http://www.hobbypartz.com/ezrun-25a-l-brushless-esc-for-rc-car.html

Stock Up!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Congrats to our Summer Series Champions! *

*BRP Rookie:*
1. Travis Gerber
2. Emma Wagner
3. Katelyn Schuttenberg

*BRP 3100Kv Stock:*
1. Ron Mick
2. Michael Elwood
3. Bud Bartos


----------

